# Greet Box Plugin for Blogger



## the.kaushik (Apr 21, 2009)

First want to thank Thaya Kareeson for his wonderful idea of WP Greet Box for WordPress.
If you guys dont know what is WP Greet Box here is the link. *wordpress.org/extend/plugins/wp-greet-box/screenshots/

I have tried to port this famous plugin to blogger as so far no body did it.

Also remember that this plugin is not only compatible with blogger but is compatible to any website where you can use HTML/JavaScript. So use it where ever you want. 

I named it Blogger Greet Box.This plugin lets you show a different greeting message to your visitors depending on their referrer url. For example, when a Digg user clicks through from Digg, they will see a message reminding them to Digg your post if they like it. Another example, when a visitor clicks through
from Google search they will see a message suggesting them to subscribe to your RSS feed. *Having
these targeted suggestions will help your blog increase exposure, loyal readership, and reader
interaction so all together it should increase your page hits.*

To try:
Go to Google.com and search for search term like "Classic Tutorials" or "WP Greet Box for blogger" and navigate to the *first site* and you will see a message saying that you came from google.
Now try the same with yahoo search and see the message changes.

How do you feel? Isn't it interactive?Please put your comments.

Follow the steps and setup code here *classictutorials.blogspot.com/2009/04/wp-greet-box-plugin-for-blogger-blogger.html


----------



## hariharakumar (May 14, 2009)

Great man, very much helpful for Blogspot blogs, want to see more hacks like this, send me a messages(via my blog www.techkumar.com) whenever you create a new hack like this.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 15, 2009)

I've added this to my blog. Thanks a lot!!!!!!!!!

*bluehillsbeckon.blogspot.com


----------

